# Just found out my boy is actually a girl!



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

My boy is over 3 months and I have just seen nipples appear. I thought his balls just needed to grow but I did research and found a picture






SHE has been in the male cage since she was little and now I don't know what to do as I only have one cage. I don't want to get rid of her because she's my baby and I would cry do much if I let her go. Her stomach is very round and I just thought she was getting fat. I think spudgy has been trying to mate with her but she doesn't want to and I just thought It was dominance. I'm not sure anymore. I spoke to my dad and he said I needed another cage but I have no money as spudgy had to go to the vet. Maybe dad will help me out. I just need some advice! I'm so worried. What if she gets pregnant. I don't have anywhere else to put her.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amradel (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry to say but she is most likely already pregnant. :/ Rats can become pregnant very young and very fast.
They can also get pregnant again right after they have their babies, is there nowhere at all you can keep her?


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Amradel said:


> Sorry to say but she is most likely already pregnant. :/ Rats can become pregnant very young and very fast.
> They can also get pregnant again right after they have their babies, is there nowhere at all you can keep her?


No. I might make a temporary cage out of a large plastic container with wire. Like what they use for breeding feeders. Big larger of course. Then she can stay in there until I get the money for another cage


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

By looking at those nipples, she is most definitely pregnant. They don't appear like that otherwise so best start preparing for some eepers.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

hi everyone. so an update on what is happening. so i spoke to basils previous owner and she has been talking to me about when she had girls and she had ones that were pregnant. she explained to me how i would know and i sent her a picture. i have now separated her from the boys and the boys cage is now in the spare room. she is now staying in the travel cage. which isn't very big but I'm trying to have her only eat and sleep in there. she is only going to be in there for a few days until i make her maternity cage out of a storage container. i did some research and i can see where the babies are on her and when she stands up i can see where it bulges. i can also feel where they are. and to think i just thought she was getting fat! she matches most of the signs and matches most images of pregnant rats. my baby is a mum! how exciting! any tips you guys could give me. this is my first time hense why i have boys. (i got given a "male" when i got her. clearly she was wrong) thanks guys


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Amradel said:


> Sorry to say but she is most likely already pregnant. :/ Rats can become pregnant very young and very fast.
> They can also get pregnant again right after they have their babies, is there nowhere at all you can keep her?


 hey! i just saw your an aussie!!! omg I'm not the only one!! i always feel like its just USA and UK but woooooo i have an aussie buddy


----------



## Amradel (Apr 13, 2014)

tpab23 said:


> hey! i just saw your an aussie!!! omg I'm not the only one!! i always feel like its just USA and UK but woooooo i have an aussie buddy


Haha yep! ;D I agree, nice to see another fellow Aussie!

And good luck with your rattie by the way, I hope it all goes well for both you and her.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

If you can get a large 2nd hand aquarium that is the perfect birthing home for the next 2- weeks. They are usually very inexpensive.

Be sure you increase the protein in moms diet too. And plenty of extra bedding so she has plenty to make a nest.

Mama and nature will mostly take care of the rest.

Looking forward to baby pictures!!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

You should easily be able to tell if a rat is male or female by the time they are about a month even if you arnt a breeder and know the early signs. By then you can tell if they have balls or not. You should start looking for homes for the babies right now and expect to maybe need a third or forth cage or tank to keep the male and female babies separated from each other if you don't have homes for them right away. They shouldn't be weened till at least four or five weeks and I believe you need a seperate cage for that and that is also the time you can give them to new owners as long as they are weened and when you have to separate the sexes from each other.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well I'm not sure. Pesto keeps going in her digging box (shredded paper) so I might make her bedding that instead of fleece so she can make a nest. I will make a few cages and will try and find homes now but I have no idea how far she is. She could have her pups any time. Also I will need a bit of help to find out who's boy and girl. I don't want to make the same mistake


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

When they are around a month old you could try to take a picture of each of them and post them on here for help but it will probably be easy to tell by that age yourself since they should have visible balls by then.


----------



## ohmychunty (Apr 15, 2014)

tpab23 said:


> Well I'm not sure. Pesto keeps going in her digging box (shredded paper) so I might make her bedding that instead of fleece so she can make a nest. I will make a few cages and will try and find homes now but I have no idea how far she is. She could have her pups any time. Also I will need a bit of help to find out who's boy and girl. I don't want to make the same mistake


Oh boy! Or should we say oh, girl!

Well now that you know, hopefully this will be the only accidental litter she has. 

Maybe you could try looking on Craigslist? I'm not sure how strong the CL community is in your area of Australia, but I have found quite a few good deals on cages (free & super cheap!) there. I got something like a Rat Manor cage with three levels, a bag of Oxbow regal rat food, and lots of treats & bedding for $40 on Craiglist! My girls are still loving their cage, and it was a great deal.

There are also usually a lot of free cages that could serve as temporary cages for her; they will likely need some cleaning out, of course. Are you able to drive and pick any cage up..? That's usually the only issue...


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

ohmychunty said:


> Oh boy! Or should we say oh, girl!
> 
> Well now that you know, hopefully this will be the only accidental litter she has.
> 
> ...


Yeah we have gumtree. Had a look on there and there isn't much on offer. I'm just going to get an $80 cage later that is the same one I have now. I'll just put it on top


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Be sure to take them to vet to get sexed before they are 3 weeks old. They must be seperated by gender between 4 and 5 weeks old or they will breed with each other or the mom. And like someone said earlier, the mom can get pregnant again just hours after she gives birth. But definitely have an expert sex them before they get too old. The boys should always be pretty obvious. They have very prominent balls at 3 weeks of age. Who sold your rats to you and told you they were both boys?? Good luck with the babies, but be sure to do lots of research and get help fromt the forum. A few will probably die, but it is very rewarding watching cute little rat babies grow up. I hope you find good homes for them all!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Be sure to take them to vet to get sexed before they are 3 weeks old. They must be seperated by gender between 4 and 5 weeks old or they will breed with each other or the mom. And like someone said earlier, the mom can get pregnant again just hours after she gives birth. But definitely have an expert sex them before they get too old. The boys should always be pretty obvious. They have very prominent balls at 3 weeks of age. Who sold your rats to you and told you they were both boys?? Good luck with the babies, but be sure to do lots of research and get help fromt the forum. A few will probably die, but it is very rewarding watching cute little rat babies grow up. I hope you find good homes for them all!


 i am going to visit my first rats previous owner for her to help me with the genders. and what do you mean they'll probably die! noo! will she eat them?


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

also update!! i put an ad on gumtree and i have found one home and i think i may know someone who will want one  i am also getting the supplies for her cage tomorrow as today was easter sunday and everything was closed. she seems to be fine but she still thinks she can do whatever she wants and climbs. it scares me and sometimes she falls


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Are you getting Momma fixed afterwards? If not make sure to keep one of the baby's as a friend for her  Hope Mommy rat has a easy pregnancy!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Update! As I was making her cage today she started giving birth in free range. 9 healthy babies drinking her milk at the moment but I can't transport them back in the cage. I don't know what to do coz I know you can't touch em.






this is how I set up the cage so she might go in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's not going to get in. Wash your hands, and grab a spoon with yogurt. Lure her in and flip it so she can't jump out. Quickly and carefully (for pinch) bring her the babies - I'd advise not directly until you learn if birth has changed her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

threelittleratties said:


> Are you getting Momma fixed afterwards? If not make sure to keep one of the baby's as a friend for her  Hope Mommy rat has a easy pregnancy!


No. And yes I plan to


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

UPDATE: i have moved them, thanks nanashi for the advice but i got her in myself. she actually started walking around as i was moving things in my room and doing things. i then picked her up and gave her a stroke and then put her in the cage. i then put the babes carefully in one by one and she was just seeing if each on was ok. she is now sleeping in her nest feeding her babies. seems fine by the move and the 9 babies are healthy. i have someone who is interested in getting two for her and her daughter. i told her they're social animals and that the best thing you could do is get them a friend. even better, a sibling. so I'm still waiting for homes but the babies are adorable. when i see the gender ill dibs a girl for myself. they're so cute!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

tpab23 said:


> i am going to visit my first rats previous owner for her to help me with the genders. and what do you mean they'll probably die! noo! will she eat them?


The same previous owner who told you that they were both boys?? That just seems like a recipe for disaster, especially since young babies are much harder to sex than adults. Please don't get advice from him/her again. And please please take them to someone who knows at least how to tell the difference between male and female or they will breed with each other again like poor Basil and Pesto. I think most vets are willing to help you sex babies for free. Just call a few places and ask if anyone is willing to help you out. There's also great guides online that make it easy to tell the difference. I was able to tell all the boys and girls in my litter when they were only a day old. 

And it's common that a couple young babies die a few hours/days after birth, but after a week the rest will most likely stay alive.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh no not her. My boys previous owner who used to breed rats. They all seem healthy. And she's letting me touch them. She's not showing any agression towards me. What happens when they die? Does the mother eat them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> The same previous owner who told you that they were both boys?? That just seems like a recipe for disaster, especially since young babies are much harder to sex than adults. Please don't get advice from him/her again. And please please take them to someone who knows at least how to tell the difference between male and female or they will breed with each other again like poor Basil and Pesto. I think most vets are willing to help you sex babies for free. Just call a few places and ask if anyone is willing to help you out. There's also great guides online that make it easy to tell the difference. I was able to tell all the boys and girls in my litter when they were only a day old.
> 
> And it's common that a couple young babies die a few hours/days after birth, but after a week the rest will most likely stay alive.


I'll ring my local vet to see if they could sex them for me for free. I'll do it this arvo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You know, before you separate them they'll grow balls.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't trust your average vet. Just because they can treat a rat doesnt mean they know how to sex one. I had a litter of g.pigs in my rescue and had 4 girls but wanted to be sure. So I went to a vet that treats them and he said he has no idea how to sex pigs.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

nanashi7 said:


> You know, before you separate them they'll grow balls.


She might not, she didn't notice until it was too late with the mother. Using the nipple method when they grow first is pretty reliable, along with genital gap spacing


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Reliable, but not essential. If she's already going to be nosing about their underbits...Week four: http://i.imgur.com/XyQy5fx.jpg you see them in my hand. http://i.imgur.com/zqQ8d4X.jpg They're there.


----------



## littlefoot (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so not being rude...but I would think twice about taking the babies to your boy/girl rats previous owner! She didn't sex her probably, I really wouldn't trust her to do it correctly this time.

I'm not blaming her or trying to be mean, I'm just thinking about the babies future owners....and wouldn't want them to end up in the situation you are in now.Baby rats are super cute, but finding good homes can be really tough. 

Can't wait for pics! And I hope everything goes smoothly with her in the future, and with the eepers!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

She already said that the place she got the boys from is different then where she got the female from.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 2: skin is colouring. 9 still alive

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

I couldn't picture 3 of the babies because the forum wouldn't let me. But then pesto came and wanted to arrange them so yeah. I couldn't do them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 5: 9 still alive









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Keep us updated! This is exciting. 

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

hi everyone. its not letting me post photos so ill make a new forum and send a link


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

oh hey it uploaded one :/ thats it tho


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

still not letting me! argh ill try and fix this. sorry


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just an update: sorry theres no pictures attached but all are well and walking. they have opened their eyes. though the mum was in free roam with them as they seemed healthy enough to do so. i guess that wasn't a great move as one disappeared. i looked everywhere but no luck. left some food and water in the hallway.hopefully we find him


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

): hopefully hes found safe and sound.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm no rat breeder, but I would not let them out of the cage until they're much older. Unfortunately, as young as they are I don't think you'll be finding the lost babe, and since they're too young to eat solid food or water yet, at only 1 week old


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope you find the boy, I know I wouldn't be able to sleep, or do much of anything, if one got lost  

As for the picture malfunction, are you full on space? If yeah you can go and delete old photos in threads in your settings so it frees up space.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

He's found! He made his way back to the cage and waited underneath it until I got home. He then went to go snuggle with his mum


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Incredible that he managed to get back to mum! Hopefully they'll all be alright now! 

How old are they now?


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Perocore said:


> Incredible that he managed to get back to mum! Hopefully they'll all be alright now!
> 
> How old are they now?


 19 days old today
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright!!! So glad he found his way back!!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Me too!! I've given them dinner tonight but a bit different than what I usually give them. I gave mum a bit more than I should have by accident but she's been passing them to the pups to eat in the hidey hut. They're also eating some lettuce and pasta but still drink from their mum






oh and also there's an oyster in there for protein


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

And yes it's a bird cage. Only temporary as I had to move them out of the container. It started to smell as I was using Carefresh (never again!) and mum was missing her climbing. So I put spudgy (some of you may know him from when he was sick. Btw back with his buddy and he's improved) back into his cage and put her in there. When the babies are old enough to leave I will get another cage and connect them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaa! Just watching them is making me want to keep all the babies. They are so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

